# NEW coffee importer



## mike4leeds (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi everyone, I am Michael C Brodie and have started a new coffee business.

Wanted to own a coffee shop for years but just never worked out, with funds, timing etc. I got med discharged from the Royal Navy in 1999 after diagnosis of ms and through turmoil over the years packed in work 2014 and opened my own health and wellbeing business called 'Whole Life Wellness'.

Coffee has come into my life again and his time I'm going to run with it, importing & distribution. My issues at the moment whilst stacking up what I want to import is the margins a coffee business works on with its beans. I havent asked the business I intend to be my first and don't want to be importing then it not be viable, either on the margins I can give them or the margins I can make after selling to the end business.

Can I ask for rough figures and advice guys, please

I buy a 1lb bag of Coffee beans, after import, for say ....

What margin will the business be looking to make on the bag or per cup?

Sorry for the lack of info but never been in this game before and havent a clue as to what these guys are looking to make on a 'Tall' (Starbucks language) cup of coffee (Americano)?

LOVE

Michael


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I can see that you have obviously done your homework on starting up a Coffee Importing and distribution business. I must admit I am not sure whether you are talking about green coffee (unroasted), or roasted coffee importing. how it usually works is one imports green coffee....to do this you own a big warehouse stocked with100 metric tones of various coffees. These coffees you buy on the open market and direct from any coffee farm relationships you have. You would normally have cupping and sample roasting facilities to check your shipments. As an importer you price it palletise it and deliver it to coffee roasters. this sort of business normally requires a substantial investment and good contacts

Said coffee roasters then roast it and supply it to businesses in attractively designed bags. This sort of business requires a fairly large investment and takes time to build....although it can be started for as little as 4 or 5K, but will be difficult to make good profits for a long time and as the business grows will requirte future investment around 8K to upscale it into a fully working business.

Each of these stages has margins,* I am not sure which one of the two you want to be.* After an initial read of your plan it looked for a moment as if you intended to import roasted coffee and sell it for a profit....but I am sure I have got the wrong end of the stick as a business model like that wouldn't be profitable and if priced to make it profitable would not succeed due to lack of customers?


----------



## Vito (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi everyone. I am new to these forums.

I am coming with the same question as I see this thread gone quiet.

I have connection with Colombian farmers and would like to import raw coffee beans to UK and distribute it to local roasteries so I have a few questions.

Do I need to hold any food related certificates to do this?

What are the food standard requirements to trade coffee?

Is there any courses available to take to find more details about this?

Any information would be highly appreciated.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd get a job with one of the big green coffee wholesalers/importers and learn something about the trade before going in as an independent who knows nothing.


----------



## Shakenmonkey (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi Vito,

I work for a green coffee merchant here in the UK. Drop me a PM and I'll help you with what I can.


----------



## Vito (Apr 25, 2019)

Thank you for you comments. You are right i should get into this industry before i start importing. But if somebody is willing to share their experience i would be very excited to hear it. I am open to suggestions and the whole import thing is only visionary at this stage so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Aloysius (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi all. My name is Aloysius.

I have an issue that has been bothering me since November last year.
I have a buyer a coffee owner who's interested in buying from me (very close friend). He has given me list of coffees that he wanted. I'm looking to start with for a small scale of import to avoid struggling to find buyers after what's left from my prominent buyer.

My issue was:

1).What preparation do I need before starting an importation of coffee beans into the uk?

2). Paperworks (Hmrc)

3). warehouse

4). coffee beans preservation (avoid spoil)

further advice would be appreciated.

thanks all

Aloysius


----------



## Vuks26 (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi there,

can anyone put me in contact with green coffee dealers here in UK


----------

